
Google Glass: Let the evil commence - uladzislau
http://www.zdnet.com/google-glass-let-the-evil-commence-7000014733/
======
noonespecial
_...extended recording of video and audio could be accomplished through a thin
USB connector wire (painted to match hair and skin color) hidden behind the
neck, leading to a large external battery hidden..._

If we're already to the part about _painting wires to match skin color_ ,
google glass isn't the stealth recording device that's going to be on the
other end of that wire.

------
yew
_This is the kind of stuff that until now, only major intelligence agencies
could do with very expensive surveillance equipment._

'Major intelligence agency' is apparently now code for 'anyone with a few
hundred dollars and an Internet connection'. _Google did not invent the
concealed camera!_

